# my clones



## Grannie420 (Feb 18, 2006)

I have successfully rooted clones from a well flowered female. Should I keep them on a 12/12 ? Yes I have done some reading, but I wanna B.S. with you guys about.


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 18, 2006)

no, 12/12 if for flowering, go 18/6, or 24 hours light(will require more watering, obviously) i prefer 24 hours, then flowering 12/12, but you have to be really consistant, plants dont just adapt to something that differs every day...


----------



## Hick (Feb 18, 2006)

Did you get them to root on 12/12? or have they been vegging?
I would say, it's your call. Especially if the rooted under 12/s. I'm sure your yeild would be reduced, but you'll have a lotta' time into revegging, vegging, then reflowering. But I've known lotsa' folks to put them clones to flowering soon after they rooted. (SOG) 
Reveg (1) one to clone from later.


----------



## Grannie420 (Feb 19, 2006)

Good morning guys. 
Hick . I did get my clones clones to root on 12/12. I will contine with that. I started  on a whim never dreaming they would root. In fact my first grow was on a whim.


----------

